# Bachmann 4-6-0 Crosshead "Valve" Guide Replacement?



## Paul Race (Feb 15, 2008)

I run a lot of display RRs and churn through a lot of Bachmann BH's as a result. The Achilles heel of the basic ten-wheelers (outside of the gearing) seems to be the crosshead "valve" guides. Bachmann is permanently out of stock. BBT used to make metal replacements but Barry's retired. Does anyone make these today? Or have a stash?

Sorry if this has been asked and answered before, but I searched on various terms and couldn't find it.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you strike out, perhaps GLX Scale Models will make them. He has made other parts when he sees that there will be a market. He's primarily made Aristo parts, but if this part is often needed AND Bachmann is often (or always) out, I think this might happen. Very nice guy also!









GLX Scale Models Inc.


Top Quality Products for the Model Railroad Craftsman.




glxscalemodels.com


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

"Gilbert" now has the sample part, and is looking at making it, if you still want a few, Paul...it is up to you to contact him, for further information.
Fred Mills


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

He's a great guy, really helping out in the Aristo spare parts arena.


----------

